# Fake AkC papers???



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ok so Im a little up set, my nieghbor wanted me to bring Legend over so he could see him. My nieghbor also has a german shepherd and thinks he is just all knowing about everything to do with them, and so he tells me Legend is not full german shepherd hes gotta be mixed because he has too broad of a snout and his ears are too short  His ears are not up and at 6 1/2 months I dont think they are going to come up. But my question is he is AKC can people fake those papers? I saw both of his parents they both looked purbred to me. Does he look mixed?



















Sorry Im probly just getting worked up about nothing, even if he is I love him. But can people fake AKC papers?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, people can fake papers if they own both the mom and dad. Even if they don't the other owner could conspire with to fake the papers.

however....your neighbor is an idiot. That is a purebred GSD.

Some lines have broader "snouts" than others. Look at the DDR lines and the Czech lines. They have broader heads and their noses are a bit shorter (or maybe they are wider and it makes them appear a little shorter.)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you tried taping his ears? He is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Man you've god a big boned GSD there. His legs look bigger than yours.

Do you have any pictures of him standing from the side instead of the front sit pictures? 

Looks like a long coat GSD to me, but just like anything in this world, papers can be forged. Who was the breeder?


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I've seen GSD's whose ears dont' stand or one ear will stand and the other not... but notice his ears are more erect now than in the baby pic... 
He looks purebred to me. I happen to like the thicker snouts, to me it adds some extra umphf to the dogs appearance. GSD's to me should be imposing animals, a weak looking thin snout takes away from the overall appearance of the dog.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree, your neighbor is a fool. Legend looks purebred to me. My Koda has a fairly broad snout and while I can't be certain he's purebred as he was a stray, many, many people have told me he looks purebred. Shepherds vary greatly in looks, there is no uniform look to a GSD. At 6 1/2 months, Legend's ears may not stand up (I'm sorry to tell you this), it's possible, but you may have to tape them...

I definitely think he's all Shepherd though, don't mind your idiot neighbor.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

He's just jealous that your dog is prettier than his.....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

A good rule of thumb is that people who think they know everything about something are generally idiots. The people I've met who are truly experts tend to be very open towards learning more.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, what a gorgeous dog- looks 100% gsd to me too. Stosh is the same age and his snout is getting wider lately, and he has the same coat. As for his ears, who knows if they'll stand up, I think he looks cook the way he is.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Has his ears stood at all? Even one at a time? My GSD is a large, big boned, long haired GSD and his didn't stand till he was 9 months old.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

lucy I tried to get one of him standing before I posted but my batteries are dead will try to get one tomorrow I have to go to work right now. And I got him from minerdranch.

Lilie yeah he has them most of the way up when he plays with Bella but it almost seems like it feels weird to him so he flops them back down.

And thank you everyone hes got a great personality too, hes my teddy bear : )


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep pup is a GSD. 

Maybe glueing the ears -- mole foam cut and shaped to the ear, could help. 

Good luck. He is a beauty. 

Give neighbor a kick from me -- just kidding.


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

He's beautiful!!!! I just want to cuddle him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Website looks legit. I'm sure he's a pure GSD... no question about it. 

If you're still having trouble with the ears, speak to the breeder. See if this problem has come up before with their lines and what they did about it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Veeds, what are you feeding him? Are you giving him fresh raw knucklebones to chew? That will help his facial muscles/ears to get stronger. In the pics his pasterns look a little weak, hope he is on a good diet.

My rescue longcoat Kacie is large-boned with a broad muzzle too. She is a mix of lines and not well bred, light eyes, teeth that don't align, barrel ribbed and her pasterns aren't great.

But she is the sweetest thing!! :wub:

People who aren't use to seeing coaties think automatically "mixed", I have been asked about Kacie more times than I care to answer.
Legend looks purebred to me...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he's adorable,,and he looks like a purebred to me!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Your neighbor is an idiot. He looks purebred to me. 

I would probably tape the ears now if you have any concerns and they've never been up- otherwise you're right, they probably won't come up. Large coated dogs do seem to have trouble getting those ears up...seems to take longer for whatever reason.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

If they still have doubt...You should direct your neighbor to this thread.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Another vote for purebred - long coat. Looks very soft. 

I took a little peek at Legend's breeder's website. I did notice a dog on their front page with one weak ear. This can be a genetic thing and Legend's ears may never stand all the way no matter what you do. You can try taping but that doesn't always work. I'd be sure to feed a proper diet, give plenty of chew toys and lots of stimulating exercise.

And ignore that neighbor's advice on GSDs! :rofl:


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks purebred to me also. I have a friend that is using the inserts in her dogs ears untill they get stronger and she loves them. Here is the link. I think their sold out but I'm sure you can find them else where. 

Dog Ear Supports - DogSport Gear


----------



## Keka (Jul 28, 2010)

Your neighbor is right. You've got a poodle.

(He's just jealous because GSDs are the ultimate dog).


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

poodle...:rofl:...nah, that's a coatie, and a cute one. ears? maybe with some help they'd stand...maybe not. no matter, he's adorable.

every time your neighbor brings your boy's pb -vs- not status up, look thoughtful, kinda smile, and say, "you think so?", or, kind of dismissively smile and say, "oh, i know you think that", then change the subject. don't ever participate in a discussion about it. and don't worry about fake papers, i don't think that's the case.


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks all, yeah I should know better than to take to heart what he says he is also the one that told me my female Bella is way to small and that his female is small at 70lbs, and that I need to get a prong collar and jerk them around like he does (YEAH RIGHT) not my babies. So yeah from now on in one ear out the other : )


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup he is a mix breed, so go ahead and ship him and his fake papers to me


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Dunno, pretty sure he's got some bear in him.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Hes definatly a pb GSD. He is gorgeous. Ears up or not, hes quite handsome!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

cagirl said:


> Yup he is a mix breed, so go ahead and ship him and his fake papers to me


:spittingcoffee: Haha, nice! Why didn't I think of that one?


----------



## veeds35 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lucy heres a few pics I took today




























and I thought I would just throw Bella in here for fun


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

These are the exact ear forms my 5.5 month old got last weekend. He doesn't even know he has them. But his big ears look gorgeous for now.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He looks like a GSD long coated puppy to me also.....
The problem with your neighbor (and many like him) is....."they don't know...that they don't know..".....therefore;...they think they know....

Best wishes....
p.s...he has thick, heavy looking ears....so you will have to "help" them stand erect at this point.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's amazing how many experts I've met since I got my GSD.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

veeds35: I am no expert, but he looks purebred to me. And he is one, very handsome pup.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I am far from an expert, but I've dropped what I was doing and beelined across dog parks, streets, fields, etc. because I've seen people walking what looked like Shepherds to ask if I could say "hi" and your dog definitely fits the bill for that behavior!


----------



## ddaltongal (Feb 26, 2012)

*Cute Puppy*

To veeds35-cute puppy! Looks purebred to me.


----------

